# Canadian NSN source decoder info?



## Todd (15 Jun 2005)

Hello All
I'm new to this forum and have really enjoyed what all I've had time to read here
on ARMY.ca 
Keep up the good work!!

Can any one help me here?   
How do I decode this (example#) Canadian NSN #2500-00-000-0000 and numerous others?
Any info is greatly appreciated,
Thanks Todd Mccrimmon
easternjeepers@hotmail.com
613-937-3345
Always buying WWII vehicles and other surplus


----------



## Jungle (15 Jun 2005)

The NATO Stock Number is broken down as follows:

The first 4 digits are the Federal Supply Class (FSC). For example, ordnance are in the 10XX class:
- 1005 is ordnance materiel through 30mm
- 1010 is ordnance materiel 31 to 75mm

The next 2 digits are the National Codification Bureau code (NCB)
Here are examples of those: (in no particular order):

USA: 00, 01, 06  Belgium: 13
Germany: 12       Denmark: 22
France: 14          Greece: 23
Netherlands: 17   Iceland: 24
Canada: 21         Italy: 15
Norway: 25         Luxembourg: 28
Australia: 66       Portugal: 26
NZ: 98               Spain: 33
UK: 99              Turkey: 27
Argentina: 29     Austria: 0
Israel: 31          Japan: 30
Malaysia: 34       Saudi Arabia: SA
Siongapore: 32   South Africa: 18
Thailand: 35
This list is not complete.

Finally, the last 7 digits are non-significant serial numbers and are randomly assigned.


----------



## Todd (15 Jun 2005)

Hello
Thanks Alot Jungle for the quick reply and all that info I'mm seeing the light.
I am looking for a website that has the NSN numbers/ dates/description?
Sort of like this example below 
2520 00 971 5016 should be a 1955 era M54A1 transmission ?

Hope I'm not confusing everyone.
Much appreciated, Todd


----------

